# Tax Agreements



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi All,
Does anyone know if there is an agreement between Ireland and Canada, similar to that between Canada and the UK, whereby tax paid on money you earn in the UK (while resident in Canada) is paid to the Canadian government rather than the UK government. Slightly confusing I know but if anyone is familiar with this can you point me in the right direction. 
Thanks 
Susan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

soozyq said:


> Hi All,
> Does anyone know if there is an agreement between Ireland and Canada, similar to that between Canada and the UK, whereby tax paid on money you earn in the UK (while resident in Canada) is paid to the Canadian government rather than the UK government. Slightly confusing I know but if anyone is familiar with this can you point me in the right direction.
> Thanks
> Susan


There is a tax agreement between Canada and Ireland. Just Google "TAX AGREEMENTS-CANADA for a list of countries.


----------



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> There is a tax agreement between Canada and Ireland. Just Google "TAX AGREEMENTS-CANADA for a list of countries.


Thanks Auld Yin


----------

